# Tablet does not detect MY wifi



## mel78tim

I purchased a new tablet, when I turn on wifi it does not pick up my home wifi signal. The tablet will pick up many other signals as I found out on my way back to the store I purchased from, but not mine. I have up to 7 other devices in my home that all connect to my wifi service, one tablet, 4 phones and 2 laptops. I have taken the first tablet purchased back to the store today after speaking to the manufacturer who suggest I upgrade my firmware which I did, and I have spoken to tech support at my ISP. After the store replace the tablet with a new one I have bought it home to have the same problem. So Wifi works for other devices, the tablet works on other wifi connections but not mine and there seems to be no one who can help. Any ideas please.


----------



## sobeit

does it see your wifi? do you have the wifi ssid hidden? if so, unhide it or manually type in the wifi settings in the tablet settings. exactly what tablet do you have? what android version?


----------



## mel78tim

Hi sobeit, Thanks for replying. does it see your wifi? No when I am at home it does not see my wifi, but outside it can pick up neighbors and all the other wifi signals half way to the store and back. do you have the wifi ssid hidden? No it is not hidden, others can come in scan and see my wifi and connect, I have tried to manually type in the wifi settings in the tablet settings and in the list it will show my SSID but tells me it is not in range and I am basically standing on top of my router. I have a Amicroe touch tab 2, running android 4.0.4 Ice cream sandwhich. Any other ideas before I throw this thing though a window :facepalm:


----------



## joeten

Hi you might try changing the routers channel ie 1 to 6 or 11


----------



## mel78tim

Thanks for your suggestion, I have just gone in and tried a few different channels and still nothing :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## joeten

Hi ok I have moved you to networking for further help let's see if the folks here can give you some suggestions


----------



## djaburg

Typically if you can't see your SSID/Wifi, then your device doesn't support the "type" of wifi it's using. Best example I can give is there are dual band routers that have 2.4Ghz and 5Ghz broadcasting at the same time. If your device doesn't support 5Ghz, then you won't actually see that network in your available network list. What router make and model are you using? What is the make and model of the tablet you're using?


----------



## mel78tim

Hello, Thankyou for the responses to issue, I have now solved the problem. It just so happens that my initial attempt to upgrade my firmware was unsuccessful and I have not successfully complete this. After upgrading, restoring factory defaults and re imputing all my router setting we are now connected:dance: Doing my happy dance. Thanks again


----------



## kuryaki

Thanks all posters, had exact same problem as OP with an Nvidia Shield K1, which wouldn't connect to my wifi after upgrading firmware. Had to change the wifi channel thru the router settings, and now it connects again! 

I signed in the forum just to say thanks :blush:


----------



## Eagle Lady

Hi there, have a similar problem to above, but slightly different.
Was given 2X identical older (about 2 years) Proline tablets. The one was reset to factory defaults, the other not. The tablets will connect to any wifi outside of my home but although they 'see' and recognise my current wifi router, neither can connect.
The wifi is turned on. I have put in my router's password and even checked with my service provider that the number is correct, yet it just keeps cycling between Obtaining IP address and Secured WPA/WPA2 PSK. My cellphone, laptop and PC all connect to my wifi router using the same key/password. My service provider blames the tablets themselves, the Proline agents say it is my service provider. As both connect outside of my home and my other devises have no issues with my current router and password, it has to be a problem with some or other setting in the tablet or router?! Please help as am simply unable to sort this out!


----------

